# Christmas give away (MEN ONLY)**Pictures added**



## sharpeblades

Ime going to give away another one of my knives  this Christmas (Dec. 15th ) Ime not going to post any pictures till the 14th  **  MEN ONLY ** Just post your name on here to be eligible  Good luck
The knife is one of my small fillet knives (ladys love this size in the kitchen)ATS-34 stainless 3/32 thick dyed camel bone with red spacers and they are dove tailed in to copper bolsters


----------



## K80Shooter

I would be proud to win it, add my name to the pot please. K80Shooter


----------



## threeleggedpigmy

AJ(threeleggedpigmy).    Thank you for a generous offer.


----------



## lagrangedave

I would be honored to be considered.


----------



## beretta

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marknga

Marknga
if you don't mind.


----------



## Fro1911nut

Please add me sir. Thank you!


----------



## moyehow

count me in, thanks


----------



## Yukon cornelius

Thanks for your generosity!!!! Put me in please!


----------



## Luckybuck

Wow, add me to list please.  Thanks.


----------



## SASS249

SASS249 in also.  Thanks


----------



## wvdawg

Please add me.  Thanks RT!


----------



## fredw

What a nice offer.

Please add fredw to the list.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

I got a chance!


----------



## fatboy84

fatboy84


----------



## Sic 'Em

Sic 'Em checking in, thanks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Mighty generous of you Raleigh. Please add Miguel Cervantes (Hugh) to your hat for the drawing.


----------



## germag

Wow, RT...that's very generous! Please add me to the list. Gerald (germag).


----------



## boneboy96

Count me in RT!   Bob V.   ;-)


----------



## 69camaro

Great offer. Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Joker

i want in


----------



## sawyerrt10

i would proudly put it to good use


----------



## mikelogg

Put my name in the hat please. Thanks.


----------



## j_seph

J_seph-Joe
Thanks


----------



## chiefsquirrel83

Howdy...count me in


----------



## GAGE

Love to own it,  and thank you regardless!


----------



## Jeff Raines

Jeff Raines....thanks


----------



## dirtroad

Please add me.
Thank you Sir.


----------



## JDavionic

Thanks.  Count me in.


----------



## Sharpshooter

Sharpshooter, add me to the list. Very generous offer.


----------



## georgiabound

Not sure why there are two threads for this,but I,ll double my entry as well.

Robbie B. (Georgiabound)


----------



## shotgun

Add me to the list Mr Raleigh
Thanks


----------



## Muddyfoots

Very nice gesture. Add me, please.


----------



## creekbender

Please add me to the pot .  Thank you sir


----------



## tjl1388

In for me please....


----------



## delta708

I'm in. delta708


----------



## scottypp

Please add me to the mix...mighty nice of you to do this


----------



## mauk trapper

Wow could you add me to the list as well. Thanks


----------



## Randy

Randy


----------



## jkkj

jkkj


----------



## kenlr4

Please add my name   thanks


----------



## Gumbo1

What the heck, through me in please.


----------



## headoftheholler

Very nice you sir.


----------



## phillip

Phillip


----------



## davidf

add me to the list davidf


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Your name


----------



## chicken cow

The..."Chicken Cow"


----------



## Harlee

Thanks!  Very nice of you to do this.

Please add Harlee to the list.


----------



## skin5995

I would be honored, please put my name in the hat.


----------



## jww

Throw my name in the hat please.  Very nice of you Mr. Tabor.


----------



## gtparts

I'd be plum tickled to be included in the pool for one of your knives!

Please throw my name in there with the others.


----------



## GMORE

I'm in.  Thanks!


----------



## TRACTORGUY

Please enter my name and i love the knife i got you to make for me.


----------



## Slingblade

I would like to be included.  Thank you for the gesture.


----------



## Shane Dockery

I would love to give one of your beautiful knives to my Dad.  Please add me Shane Dockery to the list.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

Please add me.


----------



## MR. SCOOTINN

Please add me.I would love to have one..MR. SCOOTINN


----------



## BOPPER

*drawing*

please enter BOPPER to your list for the drawing. thanks!


----------



## Derek Edge

Derek Edge and thanks Mr. Raleigh for the chance.


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN

If it's ok, I would like to be added. Thank you for the chance.


----------



## ginn68

Please put my name in the pot also.

Thanks!!


----------



## dawg2

Add me to the list!


----------



## Razor Blade

hey RT , i am in . thanks .


----------



## 10mmhunter

I'm in  Thankyou!


----------



## frdstang90

Please include me Mr Tabor.  I hope you and your family have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## gobbler getter

please add me to the list and thank you for the chance.


----------



## Sterling

Awesome!


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

It'd be mighty nice if I could get my name on the list.

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## gmoored88

sign me up, please sir.


----------



## death-from-above

Put me in... and a BIG thank you , Mr. Tabor.


----------



## Dustin Pate

Dustin Pate


----------



## Cdworks

I'd be honored to carry one of your blades add me in as well please


----------



## gsp754

add me!


----------



## horse2292

Thanks  horse2292


----------



## deerehauler

D.J. thanks for the chance
D.J. S.


----------



## smithuser

The best people are on here, Sean


----------



## VOLS24

VOLS24 in Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## Beartrkkr

Please add me to the list!!!!


----------



## Nytrobud1

pitch my name in the hat as well,thanks for the chance


----------



## Shug

Please enter me


----------



## bigswede3423

i'm in.


----------



## Big Mike

Talk about Christmas spirit. I'd be honored if you would throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78

Please add me to the growing list. Dexter is the name. Mighty generous thing you are doing RT. I'm sure someone is going to have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## depthsoftheC

Add me please! depthsoftheC


----------



## Faithrider

please add my name too! Thanks for your time and effort


----------



## River Rambler

I'd love to be an owner of your work. Count me in!


----------



## donald-f

please put my name in the hat. thank you, donald-f


----------



## Murphy

Me too Thanks.......Chris Murphy


----------



## Wycliff

Please ad me to the list  Thanks A. Jenkins


----------



## Longstreet1

Add me please, Thanks


----------



## chewy32

IM in


----------



## 22 HORNET

I need a good knife for Christmas  22 HORNET


----------



## Rick Alexander

*Now wouldn't that be cool*

to get one of those.  Please count me in for consideration too.

Ricky


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER

count me in         (big lazer deer slayer)


----------



## rifleroom

put me in Mr. Raleigh


----------



## chuck and maison

I would like to get in on that it would be a great xmess gift for my son to get a hand made knife for his first knife 

CHUCK


----------



## Hut2

Hut2 ,thanks


----------



## erniesp

Please enter me Raleigh. Thanks


----------



## 2tines

free stuff, count me in.... 2tines      very generous btw


----------



## win280

Add me to the list. Thanks.


----------



## RECON7071

*I'm in...*

I'm in for any TABOR knife.


----------



## fishfryer

yessir,I'd be proud to be included


----------



## fulldraw74

I want to play too.....


----------



## belle&bows

I would welcome the opportunity to be considered.
Thank you!


----------



## DYI hunting

Wow, very generous! 

Add me, thanks!


----------



## F14Gunner

Gary F14Gunner


----------



## rockdawg

Put rockdawg in the hat please and thanks for the chance.


----------



## stewart 14

I would be honered to have one of your knifes stewart 14


----------



## Patriot44

Please add me  thx


----------



## gatorbob

*knive*

I'm in-Thanks


----------



## K80

K80  Thanks for the chance!


----------



## rydert

just bought one for my daddy, would love to have one for myself!!

rydert


----------



## Stick

Please add me to the drawing and thanks for the opportunity.  

Stick


----------



## WOODIE13

Please add me and thanks for the chance


----------



## BigCountry77

Jonathan


----------



## madrabbit

add me to the list please!


----------



## J HESTER

I will Take a chance.Thanks!!


----------



## LEON MANLEY

*Merry Christmas*

Leon Manley


----------



## bross07

I have admired your knives for a long time! bross07


----------



## swamp fox

swamp fox sneakin in -- thanks for the chance


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Thats very generous of you! please ad my name to the wish list


----------



## rjcruiser

Please throw me (rj) in the mix.
thanks


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

Thats very generous of you! Please ad my name to the wish list.


----------



## Nastytater

Good Luck to every body....(Nastytater)


----------



## jkoch

Mr Tabor, That is an offer I can not refuse. Thank you sir and God bless.


----------



## PAW-PAW BUCK

That is very generous of you! Please ad my name to the wish list.


----------



## bnew17

put me in the hat!
brantley-bnew17
thanks!


----------



## Torre87

Add one more name in the hat!
Torre87
(Torre)


----------



## 7mm REM MAG

Please add my name to the list.  Thanks


----------



## Michael F. Gray

Please add my name to the list, Michael F. Gray 910-358-9119 or crystalcoastcouple@gmail.com. Merry Christmas.


----------



## seeker

Please add my name to the list.  Thanks


----------



## jason bales

well I cant pass this one up, add me to the list please


----------



## Ricochet

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## georgia_home

Please include my name also. Thanks!

Georgia_home


----------



## Worley

*Knife*

Man what a generous offering.  Add me in (Greg W.)


----------



## Twenty five ought six

ME!

ME!

ME!

Please, Please, Please, Please,
Please, Please, Please, Please,


----------



## ccookou812

Throw my name in the hat about 15,000 times please


----------



## lastofthebreed

*Give away*

I'm all in, thanks man.


----------



## wooddog

I am in , thanks .  Anthony


----------



## Buck Nasty

As the booger so politely says...... Pick Me!!!!


----------



## Underwatercolors

Thanks!


----------



## Faceman

Add me...Faceman


----------



## EON

Yes sir, I'll throw mine out as well.  Thanks for the opportunity in advance.


----------



## firebird

*Christmas give away*

count me, a blind dog in a meathouse can get lucky, firebird


----------



## Gabassmaster

Thats Awesome!! been needing a new knife anyways!!!
Marshall Stamps


----------



## Foxfire

*Christmas give away (MEN ONLY)*

Generous offer. Foxfire


----------



## Papa Steve

I know it will be a work of art so add me to the drawing please.


----------



## Nate23

I would be honored - Nate23


----------



## BrotherBadger

I'm in. Brotherbadger. Thanks man


----------



## stowe

i would love to have it what a cool gift to be able to give my son   thanks for the chance


----------



## 777BIGB777

*Yes sir!!!*

I would love to be the LUCK ONE! I love knives. Best of luck to everyone


----------



## biker13

Always wanted me one of them handmade knives,put my name in the hat. Thanks very much. Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## davedirt

My B DAY is the 10 that would be sweet .............Thanks

David Troester


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

I wanna play!!!

one_shot_no_mor


----------



## bronco611

add me to the hat, thanks for the generosity!!!


----------



## Hunterrs

Put my name in please


----------



## cornpile

It would be an honor to carry such a fine knife. I could showoff and brag on it to all these redneck boys up in Ky.Please put me in and Thanks


----------



## btt202

*Put me in *and Thank You for being so giving


----------



## k2grigri

Add me.  Thanks for for your generosity


----------



## Will-dawg

I would love a knife.  Please add me to the pot.

Will-dawg


----------



## bclark71

Very Great offer... Add me to your list please....Dec. 13 is my B-day...what a present that would be...


----------



## riverrat345

I'm in


----------



## Backcountry

Steven M


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre

Raleigh,
Please include me as well.

thanks for your generosity.


----------



## soopadoopa

soopadoopa, 

thanks


----------



## GOoutdoors

Please put my name in the hat - Scott Johnson


----------



## Thor827

Thor827
Thanks a lot


----------



## StriperAddict

Walter (StriperAddict),

thanks.


----------



## Hawk9807

Put me in the hat too please.


----------



## bat

Haven't had a new knife in 15 years, this would be great.  
Thank you very much whether I win or someone else.  

bat


----------



## gacowboy

*Please add me too*

Please add GaCowboy to the list, Thanks! I hope you have a great Christmas!


----------



## tv_racin_fan

Add me to the growing list sir.


----------



## ruger man

throw my name in there too


----------



## kracker

Thanks for doing this, please add my name as well.
kracker


----------



## UK bowhunter

throw my name in the hat RT.


----------



## WOODS N WATER

put my name in the hat
thanks,


----------



## Lead Poison

I'm in, I would love a new knife.


----------



## wharfrat

thanks for the chance! tim (wharfrat)


----------



## gahusker

merry christmas!!!


----------



## pridehide

Add me to drawing please.

                          Chuck


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Please add me to the list RT, would love to add another to the collection....


----------



## Highintheshoulder

It would be an honor to win 1 of your knives. They all look so good.


----------



## JEG60

Very nice of you!
Count me in - JEG60 (Jerry)


----------



## Studawg170

I would like to play...Studawg170


----------



## micro

Put me n please


----------



## Trigg

Very generous Mr. Raleigh.  

Trigg (Hank)


----------



## Ruger#3

Most generous of you, put my name in sir.

Ruger#3, Bob


----------



## devil-dog

put me in... devil-dog


----------



## j.reagan

I want in on this!!!

-J. Reagan


----------



## LowCountryDuck

Please add me thank you


----------



## paratrooper202

THANKS SHARPBLADES,


----------



## Gaducker

Thanks,    Gaducker


----------



## m booth

Add me to the list. Merry christmas to you and your's. Thanks


----------



## Bruz

Please add Bruz to the list...very generous of you.


----------



## CAL90

Please add me to the list......Much appreciated


----------



## blues brother

Please put my name in the pot!
Thanks Mr. Raliegh!


----------



## J.T.

Jeff Turner

Thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## shaneaw

Please add my name - what a generous offer.

Shane


----------



## Huntinfool

RT, add huntinfool to your list.  Thank you sir!


----------



## robinh

I'm in,Thanks


----------



## Mr. Fishunt

*Knife...*

I'm in.
Thanks so much!
By the way, my birthday is December 15th!
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## whenders

*Plase add me*

I'd love to win!


----------



## Bam Bam

Add me to the list! Bam Bam, Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## DCM161

throw me in the hat. DCM161


----------



## jsimages

please add me to the list. god bless you and your family during the holidays and for donating such a awsome piece of your work.


----------



## yelper43

Shoot yeah throw my name in the hat!! Yelper43


----------



## dllewal

While your in the giving spirit, please sir add my name to the list. Tks


----------



## knifeman6785

It would be an honor and priveledge to own one of your fine works of art !!! Especially if it was for free,please count me in !!!!! thanks


----------



## Rev.432

very nice gift. I would be honered to recive your gift 
of a knife you crafted. Rev.432
God Bless!


----------



## Rev.432

very nice gift. I would be honered to recive a knife that you have
crafted. Rev.432
God Bless!


----------



## imirish268

Add me too,please!!


----------



## SGaither

Mr. Tabor, if it is not too late please add me to the list.  Thank you and have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## preacher

I would love to get in on this and have to recieve one of your knives.  Count me in!!!


----------



## john.lee

Add me please


----------



## mattech

I would like to throw my name in the hat. Thanks for doing this to whoever wins.


----------



## gdog25

Very nice offer, Raleigh. Put my name in the hat please.


----------



## doenightmare

Seen your work - would be an honor  - throw ole doe in the hat. Thanks.


----------



## GAcarver

Put my name in the pot please.  Thank you.

Randy.


----------



## Clee1985

Can't wait to use it!  Clee1985


----------



## stickum

I would love to cut stuff with...Thanks Alot Stickum


----------



## robertyb

Robertyb  and thanks for the chance.


----------



## GaDeerSlayer

*Why not?*

Put me in too...Thanks for the chance!


----------



## jimmellow

I just bought one but I would love to win one too, count me in. Thank You for all you do.


----------



## lightningstrike13

Throw me in the hat Mr. Tabor........


----------



## kentuckychuck

*knife giveaway*

i'd love to have one of your knives put me in,  Thanks for all you do, Chuck


----------



## Willjo

Add me to the list please, thanks


----------



## rbrooks449

I would like to be in the drawing as well.  Thanks!


----------



## jimmy fletcher

add me to the list, please


----------



## willymitchell42

Please include me in the drawing.  Thank you!


----------



## Lake_and_stream

Lake and Stream = on the list!


----------



## win3006

hello


----------



## Tikki

This is a really nice gesture.
Please add me if you will
Mike = Tikki.


----------



## badkarma

Throwing my hat in the ring, too.


----------



## Michael C.

*Add me*

Please add me.. It'd be an honor to  own one or your knives...

Michael C.


----------



## Apache_Mech15

Please add my name to the hat sir, that is an awfully nice gesture.


----------



## Gaswamp

I'd post my name but you know who I am.  thanks for the offer


----------



## buckraw

thanks for the opportunity


----------



## OconeeDan

Raleigh, this is most generous of you.  I hope you have a merry Christmas!  Dan


----------



## BlackKnight755

Put my name in the hat please... I'd love to have one of your knives, and winning it looks like the only way I'm going to get one.


----------



## rtaff.

Thanks for the chance


----------



## flagators

Count me in.  Thanks.


----------



## thomas the redneck

i would be proud to own anything you made
thomas


----------



## Stonewall83

Heck Yea!!! 
I would LOVE to have one of you pieces

Stonewall83


----------



## afterfire6942

Throw me in! Love those Tabor knives!


----------



## olchevy

Justin G.


----------



## CAL

Enter me Sir,CAL


----------



## Uncle Dawg Bone

I am in THANKS UDB!!


----------



## egomaniac247

Add me too sir!

Awesome work.


----------



## Eddy M.

drop my name in the hat   EDDY


----------



## 22 HORNET

I need a knife  22 HORNET


----------



## Rev.432

I would consider it an honor to recive a knife that you hand crafted.
Thanks for the chance, very nice of you.
God Bless!


----------



## flybum84

please put me in sir. thank you


----------



## dmc308

I would be honored to own it and pass it down.


----------



## usmc6114

Would love to be a proud owner, please add my name and thanks very much.


----------



## manok

manok


----------



## tigerfan

Would love to show one of those babies off.

tigerfan


----------



## Pat Tria

You're very generous


----------



## hunter63john

add my name to the list!  Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## NiteHunter

Add NiteHunter to the list please.


----------



## tcward

Ol' tc is in! Thanks!


----------



## jman9977

Add my name to the pot. 
Thanks for the opportunity.

jman9977


----------



## toolmkr20

Sounds awesome, please add my name to the list.

toolmkr20


----------



## dannyray49

Please add my name also. It is very nice of you to do this. There are still some good people in this world.


----------



## longgun

Add me please!! Thank you


----------



## Hoggrydr1

Add me too, please, Dennis


----------



## tiger1996

Throw my name in.Thanks,Scotty


----------



## Dawg Tired

Thank you Sir, Please add my name!!


----------



## Bking

add my name please.


----------



## turkey foot

I'm in ,thank you.


----------



## sniper22

Please add my name< John L.


----------



## archer47

put my name in the hat


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

Add me to the list

John, Tatonka Chips


----------



## Paymaster

David 

Thanks


----------



## treeman55

throw me in the pot to please and thanks


----------



## badcompany

Posting my name on here. Scott W.


----------



## marlin

*Knife give away*

Please add me to the list.


----------



## GMARK

Thanks!


----------



## 2011GADawg

I would love to be in the hat, thank you for the chance


----------



## steve campbell

Please enter me Mr. Raliegh


----------



## wilber85

This sounds awesome.  Count me in!!

Frank


----------



## ps329

*give away*

please add me to the list


----------



## hogmorton

I have a couple of your knives and as with all knife people, would love to have another.  Nice to see someone giving back to their supporters. It don't happen much.


----------



## J-Rod

Jarred. Thanks.


----------



## J-Rod

Jarred. thanks.


----------



## olcowman

Getting close... throw me in and thanks, I'm Bubba.


----------



## The Bell Man

I'm in, Thanks!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales

*Throw my name in there sir.*

Thank you for your generosity.Philip


----------



## DanTroop2000

put dantroop in the hat


----------



## megansdad

A tabor knife would make the perfect christmas gift.


----------



## goob

me too thanks.


----------



## greasemnky20

Lee W. Thanks for the opportunity Mr. Tabor


----------



## bhaynes

It would be an honor to be considered.


----------



## Land45

Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Knockerboy

Hey been away for a while getting our Confederate monument ready it's in the finishing stage now so I had time to look on here just in time to get my name in the hat I hope


----------



## fourwinds

Add me to the list too please! Thanks, Patrick


----------



## tcbravesman

Add me also, Thanks.


----------



## catalpa

Thanks for the chance put me in.


----------



## redmauler

i would like the chance merry christmas


----------



## BRANCHWYNN

thanks for the opportunity....BRANCHWYNN


----------



## rhbama3

Put me in and thanks!
Robert


----------



## Yelpu1

Wow, add me to list please. Thanks.

Yelpu1


----------



## BIG BUCKS R US

*add me*

Add me to the list

BIG BUCKS R US


----------



## ng500

Very gracious of you to do this.  Sign me up

ng500


----------



## muzzy17is

I'd love to have a custom knife. I've been collecting for a long time.


----------



## williamt

please add me also and thank you very much for the offer


----------



## Carr73

Please add me. Thanks for "giving"


----------



## steve campbell

Please put my name in the drawing


----------



## seasick

*knife*

Put me in. 
Thanks


----------



## coggins

Mr Tabor, i'm in too,

Thanks, B Coggins


----------



## SemperFi

Very kind of you.  Please put me in as well.  Thank you!


----------



## Burl E.

Ol' Burl E. would like to be added to the list. Thanks!


----------



## djackson67

*gift of giving*

I'd like to be on that.
have to rename you santablades.


----------



## alphachief

What a great gift...please add me to the list.


----------



## crbrumbelow

crbrumbelow.   Please throw my name in the hat.


----------



## dawgcpa

Please add me to the list and thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## BuckFever1613

count me in please and thanks for the opportunity


----------



## 7Mag Hunter

I have admired your work for some time,
and would be proud and honored if I was
selected.....
Thank you from all Woodietes for your
Christmas gesture.....


----------



## bristol_bound

Great example of Christmas Spirit Mr. Tabor!


----------



## Deepcreekdawg

Would love to add another Tabor to the collection.  Please add me!!


----------



## Nashces

Toss me in for the running! And thanks for being so generous

Nash.


----------



## hatchrooster

It is very nice of you to do this again this year.Would you please put my name in to,Thanks Roland.


----------



## southgaoriginal

*i never win anything*

so i may as well give it a shot.  Im sure you will make one person really happy.  Merry Christmas to all


----------



## Lick Skillet

I'd be honored to carry a knife that looks as beautiful as your knives do!
Flyn'the sky


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter

Hey, it's the 14th, we finally get to see pics!


----------



## Hornet22

Plz include me and Merry Christmas. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Matt A

Please count me in if it's not too late!


----------



## hogman3

*Thanks Mr. Tabor*

Add me to the list - hogman3


----------



## bteate

Add me in, if it's not too late. Thank you so much for the offer. Have a Merry CHRISTMAS!


----------



## klemsontigers7

Add me as well, if it's not too late.


----------



## sharpeblades

*The Winner is ???*

***Moyehow***  Congratulations and Merry Christmas


----------



## Papa Steve

Moyehow, congratulations on the win. That is one cool knife


----------



## georgia_home

moyehow said:


> count me in, thanks



Congrats moyehow!!! And sharpeblades, x o lent knives!!!

Was looking at this one and the ladies knife, and they are some great blades!!!


----------



## Yukon cornelius

Congrats Moyehow!


----------



## Duckworth8648

WOW guess I'm to late wondeful craftmanship.
Anthony Duckworth


----------



## frdstang90

Thanks for giving us the opportunity Mr Raleigh.  Hope you and your family have a Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## Bruz

Great gesture and Congrats to the Winner. 

Robert


----------



## rjcruiser

Beautiful knife and congrats to the winner.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Christmas knife*

I dont think he knows he has won yet ?????


----------



## moyehow

Awesome!!!!!!,  Thank you so much.  you can consider it a 40th birthday present also.  My birthday was on the 14th.  Thanks again.


----------



## marlin

I met Moyehow at a DU banquet a couple of weeks ago. I know he will be a proud owner of this knive. Thanks to RT for his generosity.


----------



## Magowah

Looks like I am too late, but thanks for the generous offer.


----------



## 22 HORNET

i need a knife like that 22 HORNET


----------



## rifleroom

Moye Howard you lucky Dawg you!


----------



## bristol_bound

Congrats Sir, you got a great looking knife there!


----------



## Jim P

This old man would be proud to own ome of your knives.  Jim P


----------



## Land45

Congrats! and thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## Buck Nasty

Congrats to the winner...


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## moyehow

rifleroom said:


> Moye Howard you lucky Dawg you!



just got,  It is nice.  come by and see it.


----------



## jkoch

Congrats to moyehaw and Merry Christmas to you and Mr Tabor.


----------



## sharpeblades

*Christmas giveaway*

Jcock thank you sir and Merry Christmas to you and your family


----------



## VETTE085

I am in..vette085


----------



## one_shot_no_mor

VETTE085 said:


> I am in..vette085


----------

